# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN προβλημμα με skype

## chriszamanis

παιδια χαιρετω ολους 
εχω ενα προβλημματακι και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας

εχω βαλει το skype βασικα με ενδιαφερει να μιλαω με αμερικη

ενω σπανια μου κοβοταν ξαφνικα η συνδεση στο internet οταν μιλαω με το skype με κοβει καθε λιγο και λιγακι(ριχνει τη γραμμη δηλαδη και πρεπει να ξανασυνδεθβ στο ιντερνετ και παλι!!)
ποτε σε 2 ή σε 5 λεπτα 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν φταιει το skype αλλα τωρα για παραδειγμα ειμαι 2 ωρες συνδεμενος χωρις προβλημμα αλλα με το skype οταν μιλαω μου ριχνει τη γραμμη

εχω windows xp sp2 
και μαλλον δε φταιει ο provider γιατι εχω 2 συνδεσεις και το κανει και στις δυο
και μαλλον δεν ειναι απ το firewall γιατι συνδεση και κληση κανει και με καλη ποιοτητα απλα μου ριχνει τη γραμμη

ξερει κανεις τι γινεται ρε παιδια φταιει το skype ή ειναι κατι αλλο
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## sdikr

και πώς ειναι συνδεμένο;

μήπως netmod  μέσω usb;

----------


## chriszamanis

> και πώς ειναι συνδεμένο;
> 
> μήπως netmod  μέσω usb;


oxi ξεχασα να το αναφέρω , σειριακα ειναι συνδεμενο

----------


## sdikr

> oxi ξεχασα να το αναφέρω , σειριακα ειναι συνδεμενο


reset  του έχεις κάνει;

----------


## chriszamanis

απειρα reset!!!
και ξαναεγκατεστησα και τους drivers απ το cd και τα παντα!!
τα χω παιξει γιατι με καιει το θεμα!, και το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν κανω κληση(για οσο κραταει!!) ειναι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα ακουστικης πραγματικα

----------

